# My trip to Kenya - Safari



## STR8T6 (May 12, 2013)

So I was in Kenya on vacation/visiting family this August. Decided to do a 2 day Safari to a place known as Salt Lick (Taita Hills). Absolutely breathtaking!

Am not a professional photographer by any means. However used the Nikon D3000 with 18-55mm lens in some pics and 55-200mm in others...enjoy!

Hope the pics do upload 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

My son is a PCV in Rwanda, and got to do something like this when he took a vacation last summer. Getting up close and personal in the wild is thrilling!


----------



## STR8T6 (May 12, 2013)

Very true Bighorns..


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice work from the equipment you were using. :thumbup:


----------

